# Veto Pro Pac pics?



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

I've searched and found much discussion about the Veto Pro Pac, but very few pictures. Anyone got pictures of their Veto Pro Pac loaded up with tools? My new one will be here tomorrow and I have all my tools laid out on the coffee table ready to be organize, I'm like a kid on Christmas.

Any pics to share?

FWIW, I am going from the LC-OT (open top) to the closed LC model. The open top model is good for when you're on your own or with a small crew that you trust, but I'll be going to a large job next week and I wanted something that could close to keep prying eyes off of my tools.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Carbon said:


> I've searched and found much discussion about the Veto Pro Pac, but very few pictures. Anyone got pictures of their Veto Pro Pac loaded up with tools? My new one will be here tomorrow and I have all my tools laid out on the coffee table ready to be organize, I'm like a kid on Christmas.
> 
> Any pics to share?
> 
> FWIW, I am going from the LC-OT (open top) to the closed LC model. The open top model is good for when you're on your own or with a small crew that you trust, but I'll be going to a large job next week and I wanted something that could close to keep prying eyes off of my tools.


you know there is a tool bag photo thread on here already with tons of veto pics in it you should really try and look a bit hard as a thread of this type already exists


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Tool Bag Photo's here is the link study up


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

bduerler said:


> you know there is a tool bag photo thread on here already with tons of veto pics in it you should really try and look a bit hard as a thread of this type already exists


I read the whole thread, I remember seeing only one post with pics.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

just posted a link the thread is 33 pages long


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't afford a Veto. I pay taxes for a living. :laughing:


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I can't afford a Veto. I pay taxes for a living. :laughing:


Unfortunately I'll be doing that again soon too


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

veto pics on pages 2, 20, 25, 26, 27, 28, and 30
on the tool bag photos thread


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index28/#post175079
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index27/#post170376
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index26/#post169254
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index25/#post159376
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index25/#post160584

This is just a few. There are more out there, keep looking....


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Veto XL*

My Veto bag pics (the one that I _used_ to own) are in the aforementioned thread. I could post pics of it with very little trouble, here...

Ah, WTH, why not? This thread has some validity, being specific to Veto Pro Pac bags...

So, with respect to others who have referenced the general 'Tool bag Pics' thread:

This is a closed-top XL, by the way for those who may be unfamiliar with the models.

























The Veto is a durable, robust, well-made bag with many desirable features.

I hope that you (original poster) will be happy with an LC model.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index28/#post175079
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index27/#post170376
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index26/#post169254
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index25/#post159376
> ...


thank you gilbequick:thumbsup: u did way more work than i did:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Carbon said:


> I've searched and found much discussion about the Veto Pro Pac, but very few pictures. Anyone got pictures of their Veto Pro Pac loaded up with tools? My new one will be here tomorrow and I have all my tools laid out on the coffee table ready to be organize, I'm like a kid on Christmas.
> 
> Any pics to share?
> 
> FWIW, I am going from the LC-OT (open top) to the closed LC model. The open top model is good for when you're on your own or with a small crew that you trust, but I'll be going to a large job next week and I wanted something that could close to keep prying eyes off of my tools.



:sleep1:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:bp every time i see your tool bag pics its as if the heavens have opened up i love your pics of your stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> I hope that you (original poster) will be happy with.


Thanks. The only problem I might have is that I probably should have bought the XL model. I haven't seen a single person with the LC like I ordered, I hope it's not too small.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


i thought you left?????:blink:


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


I'm Peter D.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Carbon said:


> I'm Peter D.


Oh no. Not that again. You're going to get B4T and 480sparky espousing all kinds of conspiracy theories.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Carbon said:


> Thanks. The only problem I might have is that I probably should have bought the XL model. I haven't seen a single person with the LC like I ordered, I hope it's not too small.


one of the guys i work with has a LC but all he does is service work so he doesnt have many tools but he does have his bag filled up


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Oh no. Not that again. You're going to get B4T and 480sparky espousing all kinds of conspiracy theories.


I wish you would brush your teeth with a shotgun.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Oh no. Not that again. You're going to get B4T and 480sparky espousing all kinds of conspiracy theories.


o dont worry im not one for theories if you say your Peter D. then I believe you sir. besides i like hearing what you have to say. your very knowledgeable


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Carbon said:


> I wish you would brush your teeth with a shotgun.


 a little harsh dont you think???


----------



## Carbon (Mar 14, 2010)

bduerler said:


> a little harsh dont you think???


Earlier this evening he said he was my only friend.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

bduerler said:


> a little harsh dont you think???


Don't mind him. He must be having PMS or something.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Don't mind him. He must be having PMS or something.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to buy a new veto pro pac soon. my old one was stolen along with everything inside of it. the XL model is nice it can hold everything


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> im going to buy a new veto pro pac soon. my old one was stolen along with everything inside of it. the XL model is nice it can hold everything


That's kind of what I thought when I had the XL. (You know, "It's better to have more space and not need it, than need more space and not have it"). 

I figured that the LC would be too small when I bought my XL. But, sometimes, you get sick of lugging around a larger bag like the XL.

The LC would really make me be very discriminative on what would be given the opportunity to ride along.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i was eyeballing that veto laptop bag too. it has a side for tools and a side that has bigger pouches and a laptop section in the middle. might be good for a fire alarm or low voltage guy


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i was eyeballing that veto laptop bag too. it has a side for tools and a side that has bigger pouches and a laptop section in the middle. might be good for a fire alarm or low voltage guy


hey im a fire alarm, low voltage guy:thumbsup: i have been looking at that veto labtop bag also just cant bring myself to pay 200 plus 4 it


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:bp every time I see your tool bag pics its as if the heavens have opened up i love your pics of your stuff:thumbsup:


Very kind of you to say that. I am in the process of re-arranging (or just organizing) my 'home tools set', which basically consists of one 36in. tall 6- or 7-drawer roll-awaytool chest, one 24in.-wide tool chest that sits atop the roll-away, one 18in. tool chest, one side-mount cabinet for a roll-away that is currently wall-mounted, one 60in. tall, old heavy duty 4-drawer filing cabinet, a couple hand tool boxes, a couple of milk crates, and that's about it... :no:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Very kind of you to say that. I am in the process of re-arranging (or just organizing) my 'home tools set', which basically consists of one 36in. tall roll-away 6- or 7-drawer tool chest, one 24in, wide tool chest that sits atop the roll-away, one 18in. tool chest, one side-mount cabinet for a roll-away that is currently wall-mounted, one 60in. tall, old heavy duty 4-drawer filing cabinet, a couple hand tool boxes, a couple of milk crates, and that's about it... :no:


now that would be a pic i would love to see:thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to replace my veto pro pac as soon as i can. i dont think there is any other bag on the market that will replace it and hold what i want. i think the 225 dollar laptop bag is a good investment. you can hold your fire alarm tools in one side and labels and little books or whatever in the other side and your laptop to program the FACP with in the middle they are very heavy duty and probably will last forever so you will get your money worth


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im going to replace my veto pro pac as soon as i can. i dont think there is any other bag on the market that will replace it and hold what i want. i think the 225 dollar laptop bag is a good investment. you can hold your fire alarm tools in one side and labels and little books or whatever in the other side and your laptop to program the FACP with in the middle they are very heavy duty and probably will last forever so you will get your money worth


yea true i do need a laptop for some of larger panels like the old 3030's and the new 320's and 640's


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

bduerler said:


> yea true i do need a laptop for some of larger panels like the old 3030's and the new 320's and 640's


we used to program all the panels with a laptop the fire-lite panels to the large simplex panels. its a little easier than using the menu on the front of the panel


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> we used to program all the panels with a laptop the fire-lite panels to the large simplex panels. its a little easier than using the menu on the front of the panel


well the smaller fire-lite and notifier are real easy to program with the small keypad in the front IMO but on the larger ones a laptop is a must have


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i wasnt allowed to program the facp. i guess it was too complicated for me to do. the bosses son had to do all that and wouldnt show anybody else how to do it


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i wasnt allowed to program the facp. i guess it was too complicated for me to do. the bosses son had to do all that and wouldnt show anybody else how to do it


well im the bosses son down here to :laughing: but i do have my license for fire alarms, a class B extinguesher license and my secutrity alarm license all while going to college as a double business major. now i do not know the state fire laws where you work but here in texas you have to be licensed to work on the panel and if you are not licensed you can still work on it as long as a person who has said license is present on the job site


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

It takes the manliest of man and the biggest of fools to lug this thing around all day. Came in around 40Lb last time I weighed it.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Greenblinker said:


> It takes the manliest of man and the biggest of fools to lug this thing around all day. Came in around 40Lb last time I weighed it.


I believe that my Veto XL weighed 40 + or - .:whistling2:. You may be the 'manliest man, and the biggest of fools' :laughing:, (your own words, lol) but you ain't proving it with only 40 pounds there! :no:

H*LL, that bag must weigh about 12 to 14 pounds alone (which is understandable, considering its heavy duty construction). Veto bags=very good bags. Their price is too high (I used to own a XL). I believe about 75% of their retail price would be more reasonable than what they are currently sold for. 

Man, i wish Veto would add a bag to their line that would be a zippered model (such as the LC, XL, or XXL, only the two sides would separate from each other, exposing a moderate sized center compartment. The center would not have to be any wider than a cordless drill or a Thermos bottle. And, the sides with the tool pockets could still have the 'board' that gives the bag its rigidity.

Am i alone in this wish??  (By the way, this 'wink' smiley looks more like a 'skeptical' smiley to me, and that's how I use it...).


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Man, i wish Veto would add a bag to their line that would be a zippered model (such as the LC, XL, or XXL, only the two sides would separate from each other, exposing a moderate sized center compartment. The center would not have to be any wider than a cordless drill or a Thermos bottle. And, the sides with the tool pockets could still have the 'board' that gives the bag its rigidity.
> 
> Am i alone in this wish??  (By the way, this 'wink' smiley looks more like a 'skeptical' smiley to me...


I think that would be a good idea, only I wouldn't buy one. The reason being I get lazy at the end of the day and every tool I took out of one of the pockets would end up in the center in a big mess and I'd never be able to find anything. I had a bag like the CLC double sided bag with the center compartment and that is what always happened.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The Motts said:


> I think that would be a good idea, only I wouldn't buy one. The reason being I get lazy at the end of the day and every tool I took out of one of the pockets would end up in the center in a big mess and I'd never be able to find anything. I had a bag like the CLC double sided bag with the center compartment and that is what always happened.



My CLC never really ended up that way. I kept 1 or 2 zippered Klein bags in there, just to throw tools in. That way, at least I would know that anything that I had taken out was either where it belonged, or in one of the Klein bags. And, to put things away, all i had to do was take out the Klein bag(s), and put those tools where they belonged.

No digging around the center compartment.

I do see your point.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> My CLC never really ended up that way. I kept 1 or 2 zippered Klein bags in there, just to throw tools in. That way, at least I would know that anything that I had taken out was either where it belonged, or in one of the Klein bags. And, to put things away, all i had to do was take out the Klein bag(s), and put those tools where they belonged.
> 
> No digging around the center compartment.
> 
> I do see your point.


BP i would love a veto like the one you have described:thumbup:


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

bduerler said:


> yea true i do need a laptop for some of larger panels like the old 3030's and the new 320's and 640's


ewww, Notifriers :whistling2:


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> I believe that my Veto XL weighed 40 + or - .:whistling2:. You may be the 'manliest man, and the biggest of fools' :laughing:, (your own words, lol) but you ain't proving it with only 40 pounds there! :no:
> 
> H*LL, that bag must weigh about 12 to 14 pounds alone (which is understandable, considering its heavy duty construction). Veto bags=very good bags. Their price is too high (I used to own a XL). I believe about 75% of their retail price would be more reasonable than what they are currently sold for.
> 
> ...


What about building a radio and mini fridge into it. And while we are at it lets put a bottle opener on the end of it too :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I just got a OT-XL a few weeks ago and to tell you the truth I'm not that happy with it.

It's a well made bag, I like the hard bottom, I think it carries well for as heavy as it is. There is no doubt in my mind it will hold up to years of abuse.

BUT...
The pockets aren't laid out well, The small pencil sized pockets are next to useless after you get tools in it. 
The thing I hate the most is the sides are so rigid that it is really a pain to get stuff out of the bottom of it. 

I had a clc at one time (the veto look alike) and I really liked it but it was always falling over when you set it down and the bottom didn't last very long.

I'm really wishing I would have gone with the zip up version, or maybe even the smaller zip up one.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I also have the XXL Framers bag.

The [email protected] thing need wheels I tell ya.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> ewww, Notifriers :whistling2:


whats wrong with notifiers sheriff buffurd t. justice:laughing::laughing: i love them and have never had any issues with them in fact we have been instaling them for 15 years


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Greenblinker said:


> What about building a radio and mini fridge into it. And while we are at it lets put a bottle opener on the end of it too :laughing:


If that is an attempt at sarcasm, it's very poor:001_huh:. Now, if you're actually serious, you're a bit of a genius, and your ideas are *sweet!!!* Bottle opener, required, because my beer does not have twist tops.

The Bosch jobsite radio looks almost like it would have those features on it, at least a seat cushion on top of it!!! That er is huge!! My Makita jobsite radio takes up about 1/6 of the space, stows well in a gang box. Of course, it all depends a lot on what brand batteries you personally own, or that your contractor uses.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> If that is an attempt at sarcasm, it's very poor:001_huh:. Now, if you're actually serious, you're a bit of a genius, and your ideas are *sweet!!!* Bottle opener, required, because my beer does not have twist tops.
> 
> The Bosch jobsite radio looks almost like it would have those features on it, at least a seat cushion on top of it!!! That er is huge!! My Makita jobsite radio takes up about 1/6 of the space, stows well in a gang box. Of course, it all depends a lot on what brand batteries you personally own, or that your contractor uses.


I have that radio.

Charges my batteries, runs off my batteries, plays CD's and I bought the ipod dock on the side that protects the ipod from dust or damage.

Sound quality could be better, though.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I have that radio.
> 
> Charges my batteries, runs off my batteries, plays CD's and I bought the ipod dock on the side that protects the ipod from dust or damage.
> 
> Sound quality could be better, though.


The Makita has great sound! Nobody can believe it. And, it only has two 3.25in. drivers! Put it 45 degrees in a corner, and it's even better! The Makita runs on batteries (or cord) obviously. It _does not_ charge batteries. I believe that's one of the reasons why it is so small. 
It has mp3 inputs (1 on outside, and 1 on inside in battery compartment away from thieving eyes and jobsite muck). No cd player built in, but I could connect a portable one with the Aux jacks.

Maybe it varies from mp3 to mp3, but my Philips plays *very* quietly, even when at full volume and with the radio up full. You'd have to be in a room (not open jobsite) to be able to hear it effectively, like that.
And, my Rammstein, Slayer, and Metallica are generally not favorites among the 'aged' crowd. :no:

It's very easy to carry, especially when carrying a tool bag or tool box, lunch box, water jug... :whistling2:


----------



## NotPeterD (Mar 21, 2010)

OK, guys, not to take this thread off topic, but I am the thread starter, Carbon. I received the LC and love it. It is smaller than the XL, but I was able to fit all my normal tools plus a bunch of extras. It is heavy, but at least I won't have to take as many trips back out to the truck.

The XL is wider and has more pockets, but that wouldn't help me since I could fit all my stuff in the LC. One complaint that I have is that I don't have any room for my apron and pouch. There is no open space for something big to fit in, even if I got the XL it wouldn't help.

So I'll have to keep my apron and pouch wrapped around the outside of the bag, not a big deal. I still love the bag and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

NotPeterD said:


> OK, guys, not to take this thread off topic, but I am the thread starter, Carbon.


not cool stick with one name


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

NotPeterD said:


> There is no open space for something big to fit in, even if I got the XL it wouldn't help.
> 
> So I'll have to keep my apron and pouch wrapped around the outside of the bag, not a big deal. I still love the bag and would recommend it to anyone.



I keep my apron and pouch in my XL, with the xipers closed.


----------

